# Gas BBQ question...



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

I need to put together a quote for a natural gas barbecue setup that includes a quick-disconnect type hook up.

Is there any particular type or brand you would recommend, or avoid?

Never done one using one and I'd rather not learn anyting the hard way if I don't have too.

THANKS!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Traditionally, the hose and quick disconnect is included with the BBQ grille.

"Gastite" sells a hose and quick disconnect. I believe that they also make a little box to house the valve on house. 

On a side note, be sure to check all the connections on the grille. I once had one that the hose was attached to the grille, but loose! Coulda been bad.

One would think if you connect it, you tighten it. No necessarily true. Some schmo factory worker just wheeled it on a couple turns...


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Burnaby manufacturing makes a great BBQ box, they all come with a quick disconnect. All you need to decide is if its low or high pressure running to the outlet.


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen quick disconnect valve kits at retail stores that sale gas grills .and at homeless depot and blowe's They are pretty easy to put in, as long as HO can decide where he wants to locate grill


----------

